# Play Movie in Blu Ray



## CdK1 (Feb 14, 2009)

Greetings;

         8 I'm running FreeBSD, using the normal viewing videos, aka mplayer and vlc, I managed to download "Il Padrino" in Blu Ray format, but can not display it nicely ...

[CdK1@Reina-Tonia ~/Desktop/Torrents/The.Godfather.Trilogy.1080p.BluRay.DTS.x264-ESiR/The.Godfather.1972.1080p.BluRay.DTS.x264-ESiR]$ uname -a
FreeBSD Reina-Tonia 8.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 8.0-CURRENT #2: Sun Feb  1 20:12:34 CLST 2009     CdK1@Reina-Tonia:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/Segvfault  i386
[CdK1@Reina-Tonia ~/Desktop/Torrents/The.Godfather.Trilogy.1080p.BluRay.DTS.x264-ESiR/The.Godfather.1972.1080p.BluRay.DTS.x264-ESiR]$ du -sh *
110M    !sample
144K    The.Godfather.1972.1080p.BluRay.DTS.x264-ESiR.ass
2,0K    The.Godfather.1972.1080p.BluRay.DTS.x264-ESiR.md5
 20G    The.Godfather.1972.1080p.BluRay.DTS.x264-ESiR.mkv
8,0K    The.Godfather.1972.1080p.BluRay.DTS.x264-ESiR.nfo
 88K    The.Godfather.1972.1080p.BluRay.DTS.x264-ESiR.srt
[CdK1@Reina-Tonia ~/Desktop/Torrents/The.Godfather.Trilogy.1080p.BluRay.DTS.x264-ESiR/The.Godfather.1972.1080p.BluRay.DTS.x264-ESiR]$ pkg_info | grep mplayer
mplayer-0.99.11_11  High performance media player supporting many formats
mplayer-skins-1.1.2_6 Skins for MPlayer's Graphical User Interface (GUI)
^[[A[CdK1@Reina-Tonia ~/Desktop/Torrents/The.Godfather.Trilogy.1080p.BluRay.DTS.x264-ESiR/The.Godfather.1972.1080p.BluRay.DTS.x264-ESiR]$ pkg_info | grep vlc    
vlc-0.9.8.a_2,3     Multimedia streaming server and player for various audio/vi
[CdK1@Reina-Tonia ~/Desktop/Torrents/The.Godfather.Trilogy.1080p.BluRay.DTS.x264-ESiR/The.Godfather.1972.1080p.BluRay.DTS.x264-ESiR]$


Any ideas?


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 15, 2009)

your post doesn't describe the problem...
What does "can not display it nicely ..." mean?
Is it lagging?

perhaps your hardware ain't capable of displaying blue-ray stuff,


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2009)

It has nothing to do with blue-ray except that the movie was ripped from a blue-ray. It's an MKV container which has video encoded with H.264. 

Do realize this is full 1080p HD, meaning it's 1920x1080 pixels. My rather old workstation can play them without problems. Please elaborate "doens't display nicely".


----------

